# Cougar Point HECI Controller

## cld71

I have a new laptop, and have everything working except the Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller.

Does anyone know what linux kernel configuration command to activate the Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller?

----------

## DaggyStyle

can you provide output of lspci?

----------

## cld71

Here is the lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0104 (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0116 (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c49 (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cougar Point SMBus Controller (rev 05)

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)

03:00.0 USB Controller: Device 1b21:1042

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1083 (rev c0)

```

Here is from lshw:

```
Communication controller

/0/100/16

product: Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 [8086:1C3A]

vendor: Intel Corporation [8086]

bus info: pci@0000:00:16.0

version: 04

width: 64 bits

clock: 33MHz

capabilities:

   Power Management,

   Message Signalled Interrupts,

   bus mastering,

   PCI capabilities listing

configuration:

   latency: 0

resources:

   memory: dfc0b000-dfc0b00f

```

----------

## albright

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what functions are

missing from your laptop?

----------

## cld71

The Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller is the last device that doesn't have a driver.

Everything else seams to work, but I haven't tested the USB 3.0 (Don't have a USB 3.0 device), VGA, or HDMI (Don't have a HDMI device).

But, I would really like to get the HECI Controller to work under Linux to be able to use the Active Management Technology.

Thanks.

Don't know why, but the "PostReply" button isn't working.

But, lshw does have a USB 3.0 device using the xhci driver.

No, I don't have anything that is USB 3.0.Last edited by cld71 on Tue Nov 22, 2011 7:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

for usb 3.0 you need to enable xhci.

is there a way to test that device?

----------

## albright

Not to sound alarmist, but at 

[url]http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Active_Management_Technology_(AMT)[/url]

I find this remark:

 *Quote:*   

> The Linux heci driver to support iAMT was part of the staging tree as of the 2.6.30 kernel, but removed in 2.6.32 at the request of Intel as they have indicated having no further interest in it and have abandoned it.
> 
> Intel OpenAMT project website (abandoned)
> 
> 

 

I'd be interested to hear if this is correct or there is any news about it ...

P.S. Why isn't the URL tag working??

----------

## s4e8

Still in the staging tree:

config INTEL_MEI

        tristate "Intel Management Engine Interface (Intel MEI)"

        depends on X86 && PCI && EXPERIMENTAL && WATCHDOG_CORE

----------

## Gusar

Can anyone explain what this thing actually does? I have one of these, but I never bothered figuring out how do to something with it, but now I'd like to know what I'm potentially missing.

----------

## archenroot

I just obtain dell alienware m17 r3 a I am just in process of hw drivers examining. I also have this device without any driver loaded.

```

# lspci -k -nn

...

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 [8086:1c3a] (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:0490]

...

```

I didn't take a look into kernel by myself, strange is that if it's abadoned by Intel why it still appears in new machines...

----------

## Gusar

 *archenroot wrote:*   

> I didn't take a look into kernel by myself, strange is that if it's abadoned by Intel why it still appears in new machines...

 

A particular driver was abandoned by them, that's all. But there is a new one in the kernel. I see it being loaded all the time when people on various forums post their lsmod output.

----------

## archenroot

aha, I see now...

I finally found there is new "mei" driver under Device drivers -> Staging drivers ->Intel Management Engine Interface (Intel MEI). I select it to compile as built in and the result is:

```

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 [8086:1c3a] (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:0490]

        Kernel driver in use: mei

```

thanks

----------

